# Meet Sherwood



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Sherwood is a beautiful 9 month old Ginger boy who I have offered to care for.
He will be with me for the next 6 months.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

It's a hard life living with me, think Sherwood has made himself at home.


----------



## Reets (Feb 19, 2014)

He is very beautiful, and a lucky boy having you look after him.


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

He is gorgeous CC and what a lucky boy to be spending 6 months with you


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

He's a lovely lad, lucky boy.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

I have two boys that look just like him in the rescue at the moment. I thought they would need to be farm/stable cats but they are coming around to people in just under a week of being here. I do love ginger cats


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Sherwood is gorgeous :001_wub:


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

such a cutie


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

What a lovely Ginger Boy.


----------

